# fixing huge 'h' in clock when using pt-BR?



## gcb (Aug 8, 2012)

any way to fix this aberration?

happens on both pt-br and pt-pt.

depending on the time, the hour displays on top of the date...

also shows a huge blue 'h' on the bottom bar


----------

